# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Complete Digital Surfacing Lab Equipment for Sale!

## lenscoatAR

I have a complete digital surfacing lab for sale including all equipment needed including spare parts.  Can also aid in packaging, shipping, and onsite installation and training.
Satisloh VFT Compact Pro Digital Surfacing Machine
Satisloh Toroflex polishers
Satisloh Alloy Blocker
Satisloh Alloy Relclaim Tank
Satisloh Magnaspin Backside Coating System (set up for solvent based coating)
Ultra Optics Mini II Backside Coating system
Tint Tanks 
Optivision Software and Server (just pick up the montlhy charge, saves $25,000!)
And all other equipment and spare parts!

Great deal for anyone looking to get into their own digital surfacing!

Contact me if interested and I can send more information on pricing and photos of the equipment.  It is still connected and can be inspected prior to buying.

----------


## Samuel Madrid

Still have this? Can you reach out to me at my email smadridlv@gmail.com

----------


## brucekrymow

*FYI:* The complete Digital Surfacing Lab, including all lab equipment, lens inventory, computers, and LMS Lab Software has been sold, and the new lab is operating under a different name by a different owner in a different location, and are doing well!

----------

